# cet appareil ne peut être utilisé



## voyageur95 (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté un cable Apple "lightning to usb camera adapter" pour transférer mes photos de mon appareil photo numérique (NIKON coolpix S4000) sur mon IPAD tout neuf et j'ai le message suivant "cet appareil ne peut être utilisé, le périphérique USB connecté requiert trop de puissance"
J'ai pourtant acheté chez Apple un accessoire fait pour le transfert des images de l'appareil photo vers l'Ipad, quelqu'un a t'il la solution ?
Merci par avance


----------



## ValKor (28 Décembre 2012)

Moi je sors la carte mémoire et j'utilise un lecteur de cartes USB branché sur cet adaptateu .


----------

